# ghg fullbody mallards?



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

I was just wondering if anyone has any experience with these decoys and how they worked for you?? Are they worth the price or what else could you recommend? Thanks huntrapper


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Good decoy and they have good movement. This fall on a couple of occasions we had hen mallards and pintails land into the spread. In watching them feed in and around the decoys the rapid head and body movement of the birds was almost identical to the feeders on motion stakes.


----------



## huntrapper (Feb 15, 2006)

Approximately how many of the decoys did you have out and did u have them mixed with anything else like shells or mojos and what kind of other decoys?? Geese?


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

A lot of guys will tell you that you don't need them, and to just put up a spinner in your goose deeks. They sure don't hurt though. I have about 5 dozen of them and this fall we set them up down wind of the snow goose spread and they work great. Lots of ducks did'nt hesitate to land in them. I'm not huge on Avery, but I think they are the best full body ducks out there. F.A. and Bigfoot did'nt match what GHG already had out.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree, they're definitely the nicest FB out there that I've seen. Whether you need many of them if you have goose decoys also is another question, but they sure can't hurt.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

They are great. We often times put them in the mix. with goose deeks, and spinners.

Might add there color is so good on them that the REAL ducks don't look like them until late. We have had many arguments among our crew as to what the real ducks think on opener, when you can hardly see the green heads, and they are landing in a flock of "trophy" looking birds. AKA the deeks.

I would get them hands down. Nothing compares. If you are running avery's already with goose deeks the stakes are the same, just alittle shorter. Makes it easy. I guess.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Ive hunted over them, awesome decoys. Very realistic and the movement is amazing on the motion stakes and or bases. We dont really hunt field ducks so we used them on the shore line of our duck spot. They look really good especially in the areas of water that are very shallow that make them appear to be standing in the water.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mike. (Dec 14, 2006)

best looking decoy on the market and the movement adds to the realism, me and my buddy run a dozen right now, me with actives and him with feeders. We use them as confidence for geese also


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Our group has both the FB's and the 5/8 shells. I think all of us would agree to not buy the 5/8 shells again. They take too long to put together every time. I really think the FB's shine when hunting on sandbars or in shallow little ponds on stakes.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

When Sportsmans has the fullbodies on sale they are the same price as the shells. Got some for $120 a dozen. Man I wish I would have bought all of them they had!


----------



## twinterhalter (Nov 15, 2004)

Dont' waste your money on the full bodies. Go with the 5/8 shells. They move better in the wind and you can put easily twice as many in a GHG bag to ease setup, not to mention the cost is 1/2 and they look just as good if not better then the full bodies. :wink:


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

My sons and i set out 7 dozen of them this fall here in SD and had some great hunts. Most of the time the ducks just sucked right in with out looking them over for very long. They are the best fullbody mallard decoy out there on the market by far. In our mix we are useing 1 1/2 DZ pintails for the extra color. At times when i want to set out even a larger spread, we also have 3 dozen GHG oversize floaters.


----------

